# Operating Systems > Windows How to delete windows XP network password?

## jainbrijesh

Hi all,

How to delete windows XP network password?

----------


## sarathi trichy

> Hi all,
> 
> How to delete windows XP network password?


go to user in control panel  and select your user... on leftside of the corner manage network password is there just click and remove the password

----------

